# compression type connectors on rigid for service?



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

CNC said:


> compression type connectors on rigid service masts for a residential service, I have seen it done before, but havent done it. is it allowed? or do you guys thread it all? Just looked at a pretty tricky one, threading it all is going to be tough


I've never seen it done, but then I can't think of anything that would violate NEC doing it that way. Our PoCo requires the coupling to be below the roof line that's about it.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

What all needs to be threaded? If we need a odd length of pipe our supply house will thread the end of it for us at no charge.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

Do you have to do rigid? I'm only asking cause we did EMT with fancy smancy gold plated compression couplings and did a seperate mast. It seemed to be cheaper.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

i havent done a service with a route this tricky, its just getting moved alittle and im going to use the existing 1 1/4' rigid, i dont know if i can use emt inside the walls? i never have?


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

the exisitng 1 1/4'' mast that goes out the roof, so i dont have to make a new penetrations, im keeping it at 125 amps, im just moving the service, and installing a new one.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

CNC said:


> the exisitng 1 1/4'' mast that goes out the roof, so i dont have to make a new penetrations, im keeping it at 125 amps, im just moving the service, and installing a new one.


Thats fine.




CNC said:


> i havent done a service with a route this tricky, its just getting moved alittle and im going to use the existing 1 1/4' rigid, i dont know if i can use emt inside the walls? i never have?


Dont put it in the walls.




CNC said:


> compression type connectors on rigid service masts for a residential service, I have seen it done before, but havent done it. is it allowed? or do you guys thread it all? Just looked at a pretty tricky one, threading it all is going to be tough



If your POCO is PG&E, they couldnt care less if you use compression fittings on rigid. however, do not put any kind of fitting above the roofline, preferable any fitting above your last strap point.

~Matt


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

JayH said:


>


What does your picture ( an Erickson union ) signify? BillW.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

wwilson174 said:


> What does your picture ( an Erickson union ) signify? BillW.


The OP was worried about spinning it all together... this would help with that problem...


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

running dummy said:


> The OP was worried about spinning it all together... this would help with that problem...


 
I don't see that in his post???


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

CNC said:


> compression type connectors on rigid service masts for a residential service, I have seen it done before, but havent done it. is it allowed? or do you guys thread it all? Just looked at a pretty tricky one, *threading it all is going to be tough*


my message needs to be longer apparently...


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

running dummy said:


> my message needs to be longer apparently...


I give up!


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

that pic is half a union with the outer sleeve threading onto the chase nipple. you could use a myers hub as well...http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=374


----------

